# is anyone still breastfeeding?



## OhhBabyBump

Hi all, my daughtet is almost 6 months old and I'm still breastfeeding. All of my friends have moved to formula and I'm the only one that still breastfeeds. Does anyone else? If not, when did you stop? I'm not wanting to switch, I just wanted to see if anyone else is in the same situation thanks :)


----------



## veganmama

yep, still breastfeeding my 1 year old and going strong.

going until he self weans xD


----------



## pinkribbon

I am :) he's 4 months. I don't know when I want to stop, I am constantly being asked by friends when he's going onto bottles and that there's 'no need to breastfeed until age 1 cause formula has everything they need and it looks silly to feed such a big baby' :dohh::(


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Oh good to know I'm not the only one!! I can even imagine how it'd be to feed her formula. Seems like its the norm now, but breastfeeding is just amazing. I'll probably still breastfeed after a year too


----------



## pinkribbon

I formula fed my eldest after having a struggle with breastfeeding in the beginning (I think I'd have kept going with the right support :() and personally I find breastfeeding SO much better I would never choose formula now unless I had to!


----------



## KatVM

I'm still breast feeding and love it! :) I will probably go till 9 months or so. I love the bonding and cuddles.


----------



## LegoHouse

I breast fed my daughter for 14 months, my sister is still feeding my niece at 20 months and I've pretty much decided to feed my son until he self weans x


----------



## pinkribbon

LegoHouse, do you get negative comments for feeding an older baby? I've had loads already and he's still only young. I think if I did decide to let him self wean I'd have a lot of negativity about it.


----------



## blake12336

My LO is only 3 months but I'm planning on breastfeeding past a year


----------



## teenmommy2be

my daughter is 5 months old and totally still breastfeeding. she loves it and i love it. such a bonding experience.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I breastfed my daughter to 7 months, stopping only due to illness and my daughter taking to formula well enough that I felt it would be detrimental to get her back on the boob to then take her off in a couple of months.

Then at breastfed my son to 11 months :)

Hoping to breastfeed my next child (I'm 35 weeks pregnant) up to around a year.


----------



## babyjan

Still breastfeeding my 14 month old! :)


----------



## MrsDani

I am still breastfeeding! My son is now 9 months, but I am hoping to breastfeed till 2 or 3. I'll stop when he self weans though. If anyone really knows me I am a HUGE breastfeeding advocate. I love breastfeeding and I believe it is best. I am always posting pictures and information on my FB, I take a ton of self breastfeeding portraits. I also am going to be getting this awesome breastfeeding tattoo. I'll post it if anyone is interested.


----------



## snowfia

I'm still breastfeeding my 13 month old :)


----------



## Mummy1995

I plan to bf til 2 years, then I shall decide whether to continue or not :) xx


----------



## LegoHouse

pinkribbon said:


> LegoHouse, do you get negative comments for feeding an older baby? I've had loads already and he's still only young. I think if I did decide to let him self wean I'd have a lot of negativity about it.

What kind of negative comments? People generally keep their thoughts to themselves. Family sometimes ask why he doesn't have a bottle yet, I tell them he doesn't need one. He likes mamma milk, not milk from any old cow ;) x


----------



## KatieMichhele

im sill breastfeeding my 10 month old, people keep telling me to go onto bottles as she has teeth now but I love feeding her so im going to carry on :) xx


----------



## jrwifey18

My little one is only 3 months but i plan to breastfeed up until shes one i love the closeness


----------



## pinkribbon

LegoHouse said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> LegoHouse, do you get negative comments for feeding an older baby? I've had loads already and he's still only young. I think if I did decide to let him self wean I'd have a lot of negativity about it.
> 
> What kind of negative comments? People generally keep their thoughts to themselves. Family sometimes ask why he doesn't have a bottle yet, I tell them he doesn't need one. He likes mamma milk, not milk from any old cow ;) xClick to expand...

A lot of the mothers I see think it's wrong for a baby over 6 months to have breastmilk. One even said it was 'pointless' cause formula has everything they need now and that it's selfish on the mothers part. :dohh: Makes me not wanna scream from the rooftops that I want to feed until at least 1 y/o!


----------



## snowfia

pinkribbon said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> LegoHouse, do you get negative comments for feeding an older baby? I've had loads already and he's still only young. I think if I did decide to let him self wean I'd have a lot of negativity about it.
> 
> What kind of negative comments? People generally keep their thoughts to themselves. Family sometimes ask why he doesn't have a bottle yet, I tell them he doesn't need one. He likes mamma milk, not milk from any old cow ;) xClick to expand...
> 
> A lot of the mothers I see think it's wrong for a baby over 6 months to have breastmilk. One even said it was 'pointless' cause formula has everything they need now and that it's selfish on the mothers part. :dohh: Makes me not wanna scream from the rooftops that I want to feed until at least 1 y/o!Click to expand...

Lol, do they know formula has taurine in it? :dohh:


----------



## snowfia

Also, someone said to me the other day that LO has no teeth because I'm still breastfeeding. Wtf...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wishh I was still breastfeeding. I had big intentions but due to a horrible mix of very painful mastitis, a cluster-feeding baby and PND, I gave up at a month :( I really do have a lot of admiration when I see a woman breastfeeding an older baby because we all know how hard it can be to stick to it for so long, so I wouldn't feel bad about negative comments/looks because most people are thinking the opposite way. xx


----------



## babyjan

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I wishh I was still breastfeeding. I had big intentions but due to a horrible mix of very painful mastitis, a cluster-feeding baby and PND, I gave up at a month :( I really do have a lot of admiration when I see a woman breastfeeding an older baby because we all know how hard it can be to stick to it for so long, so I wouldn't feel bad about negative comments/looks because most people are thinking the opposite way. xx

Yep, it definitely wasn't and still isn't easy for me x


----------



## cammy

I breastfed until LO was 19.5 months, but then decided to stop because it was starting to get painful. I felt like my supply was disappearing and LO was just trying too hard to get milk out, so it hurt. Good timing though, because now they can have a rest before this baby arrives haha


----------



## zerolivia

Meeee. My daughter is 14 months old I still breastfeed her. Once a day though, that's it. I do think she's getting a bit "too old" for it. It just doesn't have as much nutrition for her as it use to. It's more of a comfort thing but it's time she starts finding comfort in other things. That's just me tho :) You could breastfeed as long as you want mama! :)


----------



## snowfia

World Health Organisation says BF has nutritional benefits up to 2 years ^^


----------



## juicyrainbows

My daughter is 5 months and I still breastfeed. I would give her a bottle of formula or expressed milk maybe once every other day if I could but she HATES bottles. I plan to breast feed her until she is at least one year old.


----------



## GypsyDancer

Im not a teenager anymore (23 in a few weeks) but i breastfed my toddler until he self weaned at nearly 23 months..i never had any bad reactions..apart from when he was little and a few people questioned a bottle..no idea why as i was perfectly happy..
I think because i was so confident and proud of myself nobody ever tried to question it..then they stopped asking after a while..
Op your doing brilliantly to want to carry on, dont let anyone else tell you or make you feel otherwise x


----------



## ItSaGiRlWoOoO

MrsDani said:


> I am still breastfeeding! My son is now 9 months, but I am hoping to breastfeed till 2 or 3. I'll stop when he self weans though. If anyone really knows me I am a HUGE breastfeeding advocate. I love breastfeeding and I believe it is best. I am always posting pictures and information on my FB, I take a ton of self breastfeeding portraits. I also am going to be getting this awesome breastfeeding tattoo. I'll post it if anyone is interested.

Oooh what does the tat look like? I plan on getting something for aimee but am a wus and not sure what to do as i want it to be 'original'... Ive never seen a tattoo to do with breastfeeding ... so unique! :)


----------



## pinkribbon

ItSaGiRlWoOoO said:


> MrsDani said:
> 
> 
> I am still breastfeeding! My son is now 9 months, but I am hoping to breastfeed till 2 or 3. I'll stop when he self weans though. If anyone really knows me I am a HUGE breastfeeding advocate. I love breastfeeding and I believe it is best. I am always posting pictures and information on my FB, I take a ton of self breastfeeding portraits. I also am going to be getting this awesome breastfeeding tattoo. I'll post it if anyone is interested.
> 
> Oooh what does the tat look like? I plan on getting something for aimee but am a wus and not sure what to do as i want it to be 'original'... Ive never seen a tattoo to do with breastfeeding ... so unique! :)Click to expand...

I'd like to see too! :)


----------



## LittleAngel_x

I still breastfeed!
I love it and Ruby loves it.
She has got two teeth now, so it depends on her latch if it hurts or not.
We have not had one problem breast-feeding, :)

Everyone congratulates me on still feeding Ruby!


----------



## bumpy_j

I'm 21 now and breastfed until LO was 25months. People stop asking you whether you're still feeding him after a while so it wasn't too hard to do in that way. It's no-one elses business anyway, tell them to stick it !


----------



## MommyGrim

I breastfed my daughter till she was 9 months. I went through hell all 9 months but I think most of it was poor support in the hospital and DD had a bad latch. Something happened to my milk supply and she was almost hospitalized :nope: I was so disappointed with myself since I felt like a failure and everything but 9 months was a good run. I almost made it to a year, after everything I was happy for how long I did go even though I had so much trouble. With these two I plan to exclusively breastfeed for 6 months and let them self wean. My new goal is 2 years!


----------



## Mummy2aStar

My little one was just over two when I finished breast feeding. She enjoyed it, was a huge comfort to her and she stopped breastfeeding when she was ready too. There seemed to be a lot of people who thought I shouldn't of Fed her that long (not on this site, but where I live) but it took a long time to get DD to like anything but breast, she didn't like bottles cups Tec, but as I said she done it in her own time. If you and ruby are happy, carry on and stop when you both feel ready too. And don't worry about her teeth!! Xx


----------



## lovingmumma

im at 4 months exclusive breast feeding and i love it! the look parker gives me when he feeds is just the best thing ever, id like to feed past a year. haven't got the confidence to feed in public though so no one has said anything negative to me at all yet.


----------



## Radiance

*1st:* I was 4 weeks and then started doing some formula- I had to stop breast feeding after 6 weeks because I no breast milk (I was so sad!!)
*2nd:* I made it a goal to get to 6 months, which I did!! :happydance: I breastfed until 9 months and at 8 months he had some formula. He had tongue tie so I had to pump. 
*3rd:* I am currently pregnant with #3 and my goal is 12 months at least <3


----------



## samisshort

I'm 18 and still breastfeed my 13 month old son :) I'll stop when he's ready. We are both comfortable with it, so why not? And I plan on breastfeeding baby #2 as long as he or she wants as well. And congrats to everyone for breastfeeding as long as you did, or if you still are! Every day counts :)


----------



## Twister

I'm not a teen anymore (22) but i'm still breastfeeding my LO and plan to go till 12 months then start weaning her off it. I feel bad for wanting to stop at 12 months as i'm doing so for completely selfish reasons:blush: but i'm proud for doing it as long as I have because everyone I know in real life gave it up by 3 or 4 months at the latest. Some people even act shocked that i'm still breastfeeding and haven't had to give LO formula at some point, like it's some sort of unachievable feat:wacko:


----------



## bsd

OhhBabyBump said:


> Hi all, my daughtet is almost 6 months old and I'm still breastfeeding. All of my friends have moved to formula and I'm the only one that still breastfeeds. Does anyone else? If not, when did you stop? I'm not wanting to switch, I just wanted to see if anyone else is in the same situation thanks :)

I am!! And I know what you mean.. all of my friends or even people I know who have babies FF. I feel so alone in my community sometimes! 

I don't know when I plan on stopping. I might let my LO decide. I know it's reccomended 2 years but I don't see myself BF for two years... my mother BF me and I weaned myself off at 9 months old!!! I really hope Ben doesn't decide to do that to me! :nope: 

My goal is at least a year. Maybe 18 months, I'll have to see how I feel and how Ben is around that time. How do you plan on introducing solids to your baby? are you doing purees? 

The only reason I ask is because I'm going to do BLW, which is also extremely rare in my area. I don't know anyone who has done this or is trying this, even though I have known people who have BF. You should definitely look into BLW though, I 100% recommend the book I'm reading about it! :thumbup:


----------



## jozylynn896

This makes me sad. I feel like such a faliure. I wanted to breastfeed Noah for at least 6months. But it was so hard to get him to latch. He was excellent the first week or so. He loved my booby. But after that he justdidn't want it. He hated it. I tried and tried but he ddidn't want it. I had to feed him something. :( he loves hisbottle. And i also stopped trying because mmy body pretty much stopped making milk. :'( i feel so disappointed.


----------



## lovingmumma

jozylynn896 said:


> This makes me sad. I feel like such a faliure. I wanted to breastfeed Noah for at least 6months. But it was so hard to get him to latch. He was excellent the first week or so. He loved my booby. But after that he justdidn't want it. He hated it. I tried and tried but he ddidn't want it. I had to feed him something. :( he loves hisbottle. And i also stopped trying because mmy body pretty much stopped making milk. :'( i feel so disappointed.

Aww :( i understand that must have been so disapointing but don't feel sad mumma! You obviously tried your best to get it to work, it sucks that not everyone can breast feed. You should feel great about yourself for trying it!!!! No mum should have to feel like a failure over somthing like feeding, weather it's ff or bf, every mum deserves to be congratulated cause at least they are making sure there child is getting fed, and that's what matters :hugs:


----------



## jozylynn896

As lame as this sounds, that actuAlly made me cry. Its just i go to my family parties and my cousins are breast feeding. And here i am making a bottle and it makes me feel like a lousy mom. :( but you're right I shouldn't beat myself up. I just wish it worked out. :(


----------



## bsd

jozylynn896 said:


> This makes me sad. I feel like such a faliure. I wanted to breastfeed Noah for at least 6months. But it was so hard to get him to latch. He was excellent the first week or so. He loved my booby. But after that he justdidn't want it. He hated it. I tried and tried but he ddidn't want it. I had to feed him something. :( he loves hisbottle. And i also stopped trying because mmy body pretty much stopped making milk. :'( i feel so disappointed.

Don't feel sad you tried and that's so great!! :thumbup: Some babies just don't like it.. and some people just can't do it. I also know people who have had absolutely no problems and can just pop them on from day one and they're good to go!

I was not like that. I had so many problems at first! Ben loved it and always has but we were both so bad at it at first my our latch was never correct. I had blistered, cracked, bloody nipples and the pain was excruciating. It didn't get better until 7 or 8 weeks. Now it's like that never happened! But I swear if I wasn't a SAHM or if I didn't have OH there I probably wouldn't have continued! I also saw a lactation consultant 4 times.. and a midwife twice. They helped TREMENDOUSLY and they are a big part of the reason I was able to succeed! It's definitely a lot harder than anyone expects lol and we should be so thankful that we have a back up method if it doesn't work out! :flower:

you have to do what's right for you and your baby, never feel like a failure for doing so!


----------



## jozylynn896

Thank you! That means a lot. I remember the day Noah was born he just loved the boob! Then he just started hating it and only wanted bottles. With my next baby i hope that i can bf. :(


----------



## bsd

jozylynn896 said:


> Thank you! That means a lot. I remember the day Noah was born he just loved the boob! Then he just started hating it and only wanted bottles. With my next baby i hope that i can bf. :(

When my mom tried to BF her first, (this was almost 30 years ago) she was so engorged she couldn't latch her LO on. Back then there was no lactation consultant, no body to help, even my dad wasn't around too much to help her (military). She ended up having to FF, and I think she still regrets it to this day. She shouldn't and neither should anybody who needs to resort to formula to feed their baby should NEVER feel guilty or NEVER regret it. Maybe if my mom tried on her own it would have been so stressful and her LO wouldn't have been able to eat, and would have been malnourished and could have had health problems. Now She's 28, beautiful, smart and healthy as a horse. 

With her second LO she also FF because she had a 2 year old baby and worked full time, so she made a decision to do what's best for her family. By the time I came around (6 years later) she decided she wanted to try to BF again, and had literally NO problems. She said she popped me on and from day one we were both BF champions. :thumbup:

So please don't be discouraged! You tried and that is SOO awesome, and you can try again your next one. Hopefully it works but if it doesn't then that's just fine too.. like I said thank gosh we live in a world where we can chose formula if we need to! I'm pretty sure wayyy back in the day when there was no formula existing, if a women couldn't BF her baby she'd probably hire a wet nurse, or the baby wouldn't make it. So sad but thankfully we have other options, that's what they are there for! :thumbup:


----------



## jozylynn896

You're right. Ps, I never told youguy . But when I had Noah there were these lovely students who helped me bf. No doctors wanted or nurses to helpm me. I asked for a lactation consultant and they pretty much stood no. I can't help but know it was because I'm 16.


----------



## bsd

jozylynn896 said:


> You're right. Ps, I never told youguy . But when I had Noah there were these lovely students who helped me bf. No doctors wanted or nurses to helpm me. I asked for a lactation consultant and they pretty much stood no. I can't help but know it was because I'm 16.

That's so messed up I'm so sorry :(
I think every staff member in the maternity ward acted very impressed I was BF. They ask what you plan on doing before you deliver and every time I said BF they were like "Oh wow really?? Good for you!" And I had the most AMAZING nurse who worked the first 8 hours after Ben was born. She BF all three of her children so she was almost like a mini lactation consultant and gave me lots of advice. She referred me to the hospital's lactation consultant (who was totally free) and is probably the reason I was able to succeed with BF. I was latching all wrong and she was the only one who saw why! Obviously that's her job haha but she was so wonderful and I wish there was someone like here WHERE EVER anybody needed BF advice.


----------



## MommyGrim

jozylynn896 said:


> You're right. Ps, I never told youguy . But when I had Noah there were these lovely students who helped me bf. No doctors wanted or nurses to helpm me. I asked for a lactation consultant and they pretty much stood no. I can't help but know it was because I'm 16.

I know exactly how you feel. I asked for a lactation consultant when I had my daughter at 17, and the lady that came was excessively rude to me, most likely because of my age, and so were some of the nurses etc. It definitely doesn't help :wacko: Luckily I'm going to a new hospital that has an amazing BFing area and I'm not concerned I'll have a problem this time :thumbup:


----------



## bsd

MommyGrim said:


> jozylynn896 said:
> 
> 
> You're right. Ps, I never told youguy . But when I had Noah there were these lovely students who helped me bf. No doctors wanted or nurses to helpm me. I asked for a lactation consultant and they pretty much stood no. I can't help but know it was because I'm 16.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I asked for a lactation consultant when I had my daughter at 17, and the lady that came was excessively rude to me, most likely because of my age, and so were some of the nurses etc. It definitely doesn't help :wacko: Luckily I'm going to a new hospital that has an amazing BFing area and I'm not concerned I'll have a problem this time :thumbup:Click to expand...

OMG I am so sorry!!! 

That is just not fair!! :nope: I hate people who judge. They don't know who you are or your story but they think they do!! :growlmad:
I'm really sorry ladies the lactation consultant I had actually got to know me, and by the time my last appointment came she said I was going to be a great mummy and was really impressed with how determined I was! She was nice. Every person who gets a job to help another person should be like that. If you're working with the public you are going to have a million different faces walk through that door and you should treat them all the same no matter what. What is wrong with the world today!! You were trying to BF your baby for gosh's sake!! 

Sorry lol rant over. I get frustrated with people! hahah :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

bsd said:


> MommyGrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jozylynn896 said:
> 
> 
> You're right. Ps, I never told youguy . But when I had Noah there were these lovely students who helped me bf. No doctors wanted or nurses to helpm me. I asked for a lactation consultant and they pretty much stood no. I can't help but know it was because I'm 16.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I asked for a lactation consultant when I had my daughter at 17, and the lady that came was excessively rude to me, most likely because of my age, and so were some of the nurses etc. It definitely doesn't help :wacko: Luckily I'm going to a new hospital that has an amazing BFing area and I'm not concerned I'll have a problem this time :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I am so sorry!!!
> 
> That is just not fair!! :nope: I hate people who judge. They don't know who you are or your story but they think they do!! :growlmad:
> I'm really sorry ladies the lactation consultant I had actually got to know me, and by the time my last appointment came she said I was going to be a great mummy and was really impressed with how determined I was! She was nice. Every person who gets a job to help another person should be like that. If you're working with the public you are going to have a million different faces walk through that door and you should treat them all the same no matter what. What is wrong with the world today!! You were trying to BF your baby for gosh's sake!!
> 
> Sorry lol rant over. I get frustrated with people! hahah :haha:Click to expand...

I was beyond frustrated at that point >.< I was lucky that the ladies at WIC were nice and helped me as much as they did otherwise I don't think I could have made it to 9 months like I did. Well that and the support of my parents and OH...


----------



## jozylynn896

One lady at wic offered but she was horrible  hated her! This one lady was holding her baby and she told her not to carry her because she was ginna drop her! Wtf? !


----------



## bsd

I had nice people at WIC too.

I'm sorry jozylynn that sucks so bad :nope: The nerve of some people...


----------



## jozylynn896

It w was funny my mom seen it and she told her. How are you ginna tell a woman she's gonna drop her child. You have some nerve!


----------



## bsd

Some people are so ridiculous! :nope:


----------

